# which John Deere 6405 vs 5520



## middleTn (Nov 11, 2009)

if you can compare these two, give me your opinion

I am looking at both these machines, this is what I know

both are 4 wd, cab with working a/c and loaders

the 5520 is 2004, 1500 hrs very good condition inside and out, synchro shift cab tractor 4 wd 541 loader

comes with hay spear only, needs bucket (1000.00) 30k

the 6405 is 2002, 2700 hrs very good condition inside and out, left hand reverser, cab tractor 4 wd 563 loader

comes with bucket only, needs a/c switch (100.00) as fan only operates on high speed, and the way they have loader hooked up with 2 going to mid machine and 2 going to rear remotes it runs slow and not a full potential.

JD says it needs a power beyond and mid mount block. (1200.00) this is 27,500

both are equal condition very clean...I am going to hay with machine replacing an open station I cant take the dust and dirt anymore..

which would you take based on what I have said...thanks


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Something else to consider is that the 6405 is 85 pto hp and made in germany(good) the 5520 is 75 pto hp and assembled in georgia. I think(?) the 5520 has the bottom painted black instead of green which indicates a larger variety of manufactured parts of different foreign sources in this particular JD series. If you are using the loader alot the reverser is a BIG deal. Regards, Mike


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Go with the 6405 it is alot more machine. If you get the loader fixed up right you will have a great hay loading tractor.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

there is no comparison between a 6000 and a 5000 to me. 6000 all of the way.


----------



## middleTn (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks guys going to look at the both of them tomorrow...ill let you know..


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

6405 is for sure the one the Left hand reverser is SO much nicer than the synchro shift. Plumb the loader with the midmount coupler, and a joystick, and that'll be real nice to operate. The 6405 was the economy version of the 6410, but I would be that it's still nicer than the 5520. Are they sure it's the A/C switch? Sounds like its either the fan switch, or the fan resistor..... had that problem on a JD7400.

Rodney


----------



## middleTn (Nov 11, 2009)

ok guys I went to look and the 6405 was not that nice, the 5520 was nice but again no comparison, so I ran up on a 6415 JD

well I am glad to announce I am the proud new owner of the 6415

thanks for all the opinions


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Congrats Middle TN, I am always happy for someone when they are the proud owners of a tractor. Should be a great hayin' tractor. Be careful and safe while you get acquainted with each other.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

Well I've been planting beans fot a few days now using a 5525, the ringing in my ears will not go away and my ass hurts from the seat. Don't get me wrong, I am not saying the tractor is no good, but it is definatly not a 6000 series the cab is lacking the fit and finish of the 6000s, and the sound deadening material, at leat the A/C works!!!


----------



## middleTn (Nov 11, 2009)

lol ...I agree. I felt like someone clubbed me like a seal lion each year with my 5205..LOVE the machine anyother part of the year..but for those 4 weeks out of the year...ouch...

the only draw back to my 6000 series I see now is I need to keep a small open station, not just for the tedder and rake, but so i can get close to those wood lines, as this tall cab is not going to win in the battle of limb vs cab..


----------

